# TTOC Famous Grouse Meet ,Crieff , Scotland 27th March



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*The Famous Grouse Meet ,Crieff , Scotland 27th March *
cheers to Darron for the info 

The Famous Grouse is a fantastic day out for all the family with award winning food and shop on site along with an awesome tour of Scotlands oldest distillery, this is being held by Audi-sport.co club and i am sure they hold it every year, the have a variety of audis on show and am sure we could have a stand there but at a cost, but at least we could all be parked in the one area, if you guys are up for it let me know and will sort some details out with the other club,

When - Sunday 27th March 2011 - kick off 10am 
Where - The Famous Grouse, Crieff, Scotland 
Why - This is still a social meeting with NO entry fee and no costs. NOBODY makes any money from this.

There will be more organised parking, more activities, more demos and more cars! 
There will be designated parking for a number of car clubs, AudiSRS , S2 Forum, RS246, AudiSport, quattroforum ,Classic Audi etc. 
Obviously ALL are welcome, but if you would like a booked parking space and will be able to arrive before 10.30am (there's a tasty incentive for this guys!!!!) For a few pics of previous meets and directions to the meet, please have a look at: 
scottishaudimeets.tk

cheers trev

*Names attending *

*Trev & Evelyn*
*DzTT*
*Peter & Hev*
*Abe*
*Bimline*
*Wul.... as alcohol has been mentioned :wink: *
*Blackers*


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

that was a good find that one trev :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> that was a good find that one trev :wink: :lol:


 it amazes me where i find these things :lol: :lol: cheers Dz will you be going ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: sure will be. got over a month now to get the car washed haha plenty of time :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: :lol: sure will be. got over a month now to get the car washed haha plenty of time :roll:


i'll need that time as well mate need to get it done put it off for to long  added you name


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

yours always looks spot less when i see it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

So am i, going to get my shift changed


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm drink......... :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We'll be there


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll definitely be there, 10 minutes from home :lol:

Although more than likely i'll be in a VW, not a four-ringed monster.


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

I will be there.

First time meeting TTOC members

See you there

Bimilne 

Audi TT Mk1 1.8T Quattro


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> I'll definitely be there, 10 minutes from home :lol:
> 
> Although more than likely i'll be in a VW, not a four-ringed monster.


lucky you :lol: tea stop at you house then :wink: doesn't matter what you come in will be good to see you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

bimilne said:


> I will be there.
> 
> First time meeting TTOC members
> 
> ...


 welcome to the forum  good place to pick for your first meet, here's hoping the weather hold's up


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Count us in Trev 

Sounds like a grand day out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Count us in Trev
> 
> Sounds like a grand day out


Name added James  meet a my bit again ? 

*Names attending *
*Trev & Evelyn
DzTT
Peter & Hev
Abe
Bimline
Wul.... as alcohol has been mentioned :wink: 
Blackers
Jimmyf*
*Duffy
weebeasttie*


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Name added James  meet a my bit again ?


Sounds like a plan Trev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Name added James  meet a my bit again ?
> ...


 wonder if Duffy is up for this one ? if Wul is going we can stop off at Kelty first to meet him on the way to crieff see if he can keep up with the big boy's :lol: :wink:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


sent you a PM m8

put my name down, suppose it would be rude not to attend!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

sent you a PM m8

put my name down, suppose it would be rude not to attend after my up coming victory at the Karting on Sunday!!! :lol: :lol

p/m sent mate

good show Duffy  
:lol: if we all finish one lap without getting black flagged we will all be winners


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys 
Recived an e-mail tonight from Alistair from Audi-sport tonight see below,  early start for some of us :lol: Phope you better stay down here the night before, are we making the RS center attraction :lol:

*Getting some space is not a problem Trev and totally free. Were still working on car layout plans at the moment, but what we would propose is starting with 10 dedicated spaces for the club. This means that at present with the other 6 clubs we have 70 cars representing clubs and forum. We also want to get these cars in fairly early to make a good showing for folk. Also get in before 10.30 and get a bacon butty and tea!!*

cheers trev


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Keep up with the big boys eh??? If your coming to get me in kelty the big boys won't be going far with bricks for tyres :wink: :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

bacon butty and a tea...no whiskey?  :roll: :lol:

i mite be heading over your way and up so mite meet up with you on the way, depends whos coming with me.

I thought the kelty boys take the car and leave the wheels :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Count me in Trev 

Looks like it's got the makings of a really good day - got a heavy nite before but just goin to have to exercise some willpower :?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Trev [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

wonder if Duffy is up for this one ? if Wul is going we can stop off at Kelty first to meet him on the way to crieff see if he can keep up with the big boy's :lol: :wink:[/quote]
Keep up with the big boys eh??? If your coming to get me in kelty the big boys won't be going far with bricks for tyres :wink: :roll:[/quote]

Me and Trev will maybe just meet you at the services then Wul! :lol: :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hows traveling down from the Aberdeen area.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Sounds like a plan Trev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 wonder if Duffy is up for this one ? if Wul is going we can stop off at Kelty first to meet him on the way to crieff see if he can keep up with the big boy's :lol: :wink:[/quote]
Keep up with the big boys eh??? If your coming to get me in kelty the big boys won't be going far with bricks for tyres :wink: :roll:[/quote]

Me and Trev will maybe just meet you at the services then Wul! :lol: :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: evelyns bringing her hard hat with her for the Kelty stop over :wink:

good idea Duffy :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

You,l be fine as long as you keep rolling :lol: what part of fife you from Duffy?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Count me in Trev
> 
> Looks like it's got the makings of a really good day - got a heavy nite before but just goin to have to exercise some willpower :?


 great Jimmyf be good to meet up with you  will add your name to the list


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> You,l be fine as long as you keep rolling :lol: what part of fife you from Duffy?


I am in Dunfermline Wul, you going to the Karting on Sunday?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

add me to the list Trev. can i meet up with some one on the down.

Done mate name added 

*Names attending 
Trev & Evelyn
DzTT
Peter & Hev
Abe
Bimline
Wul.... as alcohol has been mentioned 
Blackers
Jimmyf
Duffy
weebeasttie
Macd5
genie_v1 *


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Hows traveling down from the Aberdeen area.


 its a good couple of hours drive for you but your more than welcome to come would be good to see you,  and you could meet up with peter & hev they stay at laurancekirk so you will be passing there home, will add your name mate


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Ye I,ll be there mate,myt not be at my best tho as I'm on the beer on sat nyt :roll: iv prob seen you driving about town I'm in dunf aw the time


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> bacon butty and a tea...no whiskey?  :roll: :lol:
> 
> i mite be heading over your way and up so mite meet up with you on the way, depends whos coming with me.
> 
> I thought the kelty boys take the car and leave the wheels :wink:


 your more than welcome Darron see you at my bit


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> Hi Guys
> Recived an e-mail tonight from Alistair from Audi-sport tonight see below,  early start for some of us :lol: Phope you better stay down here the night before, are we making the RS center attraction :lol:
> 
> *Getting some space is not a problem Trev and totally free. Were still working on car layout plans at the moment, but what we would propose is starting with 10 dedicated spaces for the club. This means that at present with the other 6 clubs we have 70 cars representing clubs and forum. We also want to get these cars in fairly early to make a good showing for folk. Also get in before 10.30 and get a bacon butty and tea!!*
> ...


early start not a problem


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Ye I,ll be there mate,myt not be at my best tho as I'm on the beer on sat nyt :roll: iv prob seen you driving about town I'm in dunf aw the time


will keep an eye open for you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


great see you there Peter


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> Ye I,ll be there mate,myt not be at my best tho as I'm on the beer on sat nyt :roll: iv prob seen you driving about town I'm in dunf aw the time


Ideal m8, will be good to meet up with everyone and have a laugh. Got a feeling only thing I am going to win is the highest count for being black flagged! :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be heading M74 - Stirling - Dunblane should anyone from the wild west be attending - can meet up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> I'll be heading M74 - Stirling - Dunblane should anyone from the wild west be attending - can meet up


Not so far jimmyf  will have to get something sorted out for you, can't come all that way without company


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Says who??!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hev x


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be heading M74 - Stirling - Dunblane should anyone from the wild west be attending - can meet up
> ...


Not a problem Trev, used to it living in the sticks. A bit to the right so far !- either a posh doo or their whisky stocks are running low


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Peter says  you just do as your told


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

add me please will pop along for first meet


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

macd5 said:


> add me please will pop along for first meet


Where are you based macd5? Me, Trev and Wul are in Fife so you could meet with us if your close?

p.s welcome to the forum


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

kirkcaldy mate just say where and when and i will b there


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Not a raith fan I hope :roll:.................welcome buddy :lol:


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

nnnnnnnoooooooo na dont really follow footy


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

macd5 said:


> kirkcaldy mate just say where and when and i will b there


Another Fifer!!  We're karting on Sunday so there is a meet before this one, have a chat with Trev to see if there is any spaces left if you fancy it

What TT you got m8? Need to get pictures up


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

iv got a silver (I NO ) lol mk1 225 quattro no got round to photos yet


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

macd5 said:


> iv got a silver (I NO ) lol mk1 225 quattro no got round to photos yet


This forums gonna cost ye some money in mods fella


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> kirkcaldy mate just say where and when and i will b there


Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Trev
I will be there  
Peter 
Thank you for the mail

Cheers all, looking forward to putting faces to names


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

whats wi all the fifers? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> whats wi all the fifers? :roll: :lol: :lol:


Daz you can be an adopted fifer


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> whats wi all the fifers? :roll: :lol: :lol:


We're taking over the world mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Trev
> I will be there
> Peter
> Thank you for the mail
> ...


  great will add you to the list


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Names attending 
Trev & Evelyn
DzTT
Peter & Hev
Abe
Bimline
Wul.... as alcohol has been mentioned 
Blackers
Jimmyf
Duffy
weebeasttie
Macd5
genie_v1
SalTTy *

thought i better update the page as us fifer's like to keep things in order :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Could be a good turn out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Could be a good turn out


looks like it Peter hope we have a good a time at this as we did at the karting tonight  better get that RS of your's polished up :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Who is up for a quick detail running up for this meet  if the weather holds up am willing to give you lot a help out  
just a one off mind :wink: i know i like polishing but am not doing it every weekend for you guys :lol: I've got some polish left but it might be better if you bring your own polish that your used to mind no sponges, or you'll be thrown of the premises :lol: just let me know if your up for it

cheers trev


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Who is up for a quick detail running up for this meet  if the weather holds up am willing to give you lot a help out
> just a one off mind :wink: i know i like polishing but am not doing it every weekend for you guys :lol: I've got some polish left but it might be better if you bring your own polish that your used to mind no sponges, or you'll be thrown of the premises :lol: just let me know if your up for it
> 
> cheers trev


When do you want mine dropped off Trev? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Who is up for a quick detail running up for this meet  if the weather holds up am willing to give you lot a help out
> ...


As soon as you get it back from audi :wink: better have a play in it before i get my hands on it :lol:

ps did you get the pictures i sent ?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Got them trev, just about to email everything across

P.s still no further forward with the mystical electrical fault!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Got them trev, just about to email everything across
> 
> P.s still no further forward with the mystical electrical fault!


i would take it to Jim's at "star" if it's not fixed i'll go through with you to his shop and see if he can find out what it is


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Got them trev, just about to email everything across
> ...


Cheers Trev, I'll see what they say tomorrow as I am due another update on where they are up to with finding the problem. Apparently its running perfectly, they've reset everything and there is no error codes being generated

p.s. e-mailed everything over


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Duffy said:
> ...


fingers crossed Lee  might of just been a blip in the system 
got all the stuff and sent it to john H thanks for your help


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Who is up for a quick detail running up for this meet  if the weather holds up am willing to give you lot a help out
> just a one off mind :wink: i know i like polishing but am not doing it every weekend for you guys :lol: I've got some polish left but it might be better if you bring your own polish that your used to mind no sponges, or you'll be thrown of the premises :lol: just let me know if your up for it
> 
> cheers trev


Got mine shining Trev, and just painted the calipers 8) ..........but I'll let you be the judge !! Looking forward to meeting up with you 

Jimmy


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Am I reading this right ? You want to polish my car  good man I,ll drop it of shortly,with that bracket Ye need


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Am I reading this right ? You want to polish my car  good man I,ll drop it of shortly,with that bracket Ye need


 :lol: I'll go and buy a grinder at asdas tonight if your bringing yours down, will need it to get all the impacted flys off the front of yours the speed you drive at


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Who is up for a quick detail running up for this meet  if the weather holds up am willing to give you lot a help out
> ...


Hi jimmy
It was after I posted it up I said to myself the guys cars are spotless and will think am a cheeky bugger :lol: 
That's on my list to paint mine think I'll go black this time makes a change :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Don't worry about that Trev, looks like Wul thinks he's onto a good thing :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I he just uses me when needs must :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> I he just uses me when needs must :lol: :lol:


Ye know I love ya trev :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > I he just uses me when needs must :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: glad someone does


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hmm an offer of you polishing my car? id be foolish to turn this down :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:? what happened to everyone was sitting with my dusters out all day :wink: only two weekends to go !!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

will let you guys make up your own mind's will have to keep an eye open for more of these copies :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> will let you guys make up your own mind's will have to keep an eye open for more of these copies :lol:


One on the right looks a bit cleaner Trev! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> :? what happened to everyone was sitting with my dusters out all day :wink: only two weekends to go !!!


If you'd like to allocate slots for tomorrow Trev we'll drop the cars off mate!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> One on the right looks a bit cleaner Trev! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: cheeky git :wink: see what the weathers like mate


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Spent the day polishing the Golf :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Spent the day polishing the Golf :lol:


how was Hev out with the RS :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > One on the right looks a bit cleaner Trev! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Just give us a shout mate if the weathers ok


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Spent the day polishing the Golf :lol:
> ...


Got it in one :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


God hide the keys mate or you'll never get a shot :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Duffy said:
> ...


will do might be a out for a run in the motor early on but will be back in the afternoon


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> :? what happened to everyone was sitting with my dusters out all day :wink: only two weekends to go !!!


I'm stuck in bloody London [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :? what happened to everyone was sitting with my dusters out all day :wink: only two weekends to go !!!
> ...


More time for Trev to concentrate on my car then Wul! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dont think is a good day for cleaning the cars a bit cold and damp through here,  see what it's like through the week might have a word with Phil and get a corner of his factroy


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Ye got the Tt back then Lee?what was the problem


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> dont think is a good day for cleaning the cars a bit cold and damp through here,  see what it's like through the week might have a word with Phil and get a corner of his factroy


I'm home on Tuesday.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i gave mine a quick wash today...your rite trev it was far too cold to do it :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: was at Kirkcaldy sure the wind was coming form the arctic heres hoping it warms up over the next couple of weeks


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> Ye got the Tt back then Lee?what was the problem


Yeah mate, got it back on Friday night. After a week of having it the dealer still has no clues what was causing the engine management light to come on. It made it up to the Famous Grouse distillery in Crieff today without any problems so fingers crossed. Roads are filthy so think we'll be washing the cars up there again.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

[album]567[/album]

Got my spot for the meet already chosen!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> [album]567[/album]
> 
> Got my spot for the meet already chosen!! :lol: :lol:


better watch that big bird dont have a crap on your car for am no washing it off :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> i gave mine a quick wash today...your rite trev it was far too cold to do it :lol: :lol:


Mines not been washed for bout 4week


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Better get it done for the 27th Wul  you'll let the side down :wink: might get another trophy for the club like knockhill


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

It's desperate for a paint correction,the swirls are terrible on it,got quoted bout £250 notes for it tho


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> It's desperate for a paint correction,the swirls are terrible on it,got quoted bout £250 notes for it tho


I'll do it for £249:98 :lol: :lol: will have a go at it for you


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dont think is a good day for cleaning the cars a bit cold and damp through here,  see what it's like through the week might have a word with Phil and get a corner of his factroy


Nice weekend through here Trev. Polished her Saturday and took her nice outing to Dumfries & Moffat yesterday, and yes......the "big" bird got her  ......luckily on the windscreen. Ill try PM some pictures tonight to you and introduce you 

Jimmy


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi jimmy

You lucky sod :wink: was freezing up here all weekend and this weekend looks like it will be the same, yip p\m your pictures will see what am up against :lol:

Cheers trev


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > It's desperate for a paint correction,the swirls are terrible on it,got quoted bout £250 notes for it tho
> ...


Wul, I'd do it for the bargain basement price of £245, any lower and I won't be able to cover the hire costs of the grinder!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


Lee I can bring home a heavy duty breaker n chisel,wud that remove flies?????? Trev what polish or rubbie down shit would I need???????????


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wul, four weeks worth of flies, don't know if that would be enough mate! :lol:

When you back mate? You going to make an appearance if Trev gets something sorted with phil?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wul I've ordered some cleaner and polish up last night and some paint stripper  so we should be ok Just need the weather to pick up, today's been great plenty of sunshine would of been good to get them clayed


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Wul I've ordered some cleaner and polish up last night and some paint stripper  so we should be ok Just need the weather to pick up, today's been great plenty of sunshine would of been good to get them clayed


Paint stripper ?   I like my car blue


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes please myself and wife parking please,possibly few more from north east cheers Keith


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Wul I've ordered some cleaner and polish up last night and some paint stripper  so we should be ok Just need the weather to pick up, today's been great plenty of sunshine would of been good to get them clayed
> ...


Na you need a change mate whites the new blue :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

salTTy said:


> Yes please myself and wife parking please,possibly few more from north east cheers Keith


Hi Keith 
Cheers your more than welcome to come along will add your name to the list but will need to get the total numbers coming up with you, as I need to inform Audi sport we might be aloud more spaces 

Cheers trev


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Wul I've ordered some cleaner and polish up last night and some paint stripper  so we should be ok Just need the weather to pick up, today's been great plenty of sunshine would of been good to get them clayed
> ...


Trev, I know the flies from Kelty are tough little sods but paint stripper? :lol: got me worried what you have planned for my motor!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Hi mate  kid gloves on yours :wink: going to get in touch with phil tonight and plead with him to get into his workshop


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Names attending 
Trev & Evelyn
DzTT
Peter & Hev
Abe
Bimline
Wul.... as alcohol has been mentioned 
Blackers
Jimmyf
Duffy
weebeasttie
Macd5
genie_v1
SalTTy 
Malcolm (new member with a cracking MK1)  
*


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll bring the cotton wool then Trev, just let me know


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> I'll bring the cotton wool then Trev, just let me know


 i'll give you a call Lee


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi trev, i may be able to get to this aswell. Will let you know for definate as soon as i can. Will be coming up with keith (saltty)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> Hi trev, i may be able to get to this aswell. Will let you know for definate as soon as i can. Will be coming up with keith (saltty)


Great news Malcolm  it's not that far from were you were staying a couple years ago,


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you have a postcode for the place trev ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> Do you have a postcode for the place trev ?


Yip will post it up when I get home tonight Mal


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers trev.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Malcom here's the address and post code 
The Famous Grouse Experience

The Hosh
Crieff
Perthshire
PH7 4HA
Scotland

We have to be there early to get our stand, might meet up with you at the Forth Road Bridge


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Early  .............on a Sunday..............thats Saturday night buggered :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Early  .............on a Sunday..............thats Saturday night buggered :roll:


You'll be busy cleaning your motor Saturday night mate 

Just a heads up guys SalTTy & Malstt have posted up on the mk1 forum about the event if you want to post up and help the guys out,


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> Early  .............on a Sunday..............thats Saturday night buggered :roll:


Wul, where you up by halfords in dunfermline at about 5.30?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Duffy said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Early  .............on a Sunday..............thats Saturday night buggered :roll:
> ...


Na mate I'm on the train heading home from London just now,there's another fella with same car as mine from the toon tho :twisted:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


It's minging as well then mate! :lol: may have read it wrong as I was 5 cars back but was sure the reg ended wul


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Tell ye what Lee it myt be my car as my bros got it today as his is knacked I forgot about that   be nice if he's washed it and put petrol in  my reg ends ayj tho


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> Tell ye what Lee it myt be my car as my bros got it today as his is knacked I forgot about that   be nice if he's washed it and put petrol in  my reg ends ayj tho


Wul, if it was your bro, honestly he wasn't thrashing it! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Not* when i seen it [smiley=bomb.gif] it was going like a bat out of hell past East End football park followed by a jam sandwich struggling to keep up with it :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> *Not* when i seen it [smiley=bomb.gif] it was going like a bat out of hell past East End football park followed by a jam sandwich struggling to keep up with it :lol:


Trev, you not see them stopping it with the stinger? They were a bit over the top with their batons to get in the car though! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > *Not* when i seen it [smiley=bomb.gif] it was going like a bat out of hell past East End football park followed by a jam sandwich struggling to keep up with it :lol:
> ...


na i was egging them on  told them it was the kelty drug baron with a load of cash in the boot :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Right got a double garage booked for Saturday and Sunday for the car's to get polished Evelyn's cousin is going to let me use his if the weather is bad  so who's first in line for a detail then


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Did wonder why that huge German shepherd was tearing the seats to bits........would have been looking for the hidden cash! :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

right thats me home.carwas filthy but did have morefuel in it  checked the boot n nae cash :? . im up for the weekend trev.iv got that bracket here when ya want it???


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> right thats me home.carwas filthy but did have morefuel in it  checked the boot n nae cash :? . im up for the weekend trev.iv got that bracket here when ya want it???


Join the orderly queue Wul! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> right thats me home.carwas filthy but did have morefuel in it  checked the boot n nae cash :? . im up for the weekend trev.iv got that bracket here when ya want it???


 you ok for Sunday morning Wul ? just get the brother of yours to give it another wash :lol: 
forgot about that bracket will send it over to Phil see if he can come up with a better fitting


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

ye mate anytime suits me mate


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

trev said:


> Malcom here's the address and post code
> The Famous Grouse Experience
> 
> The Hosh
> ...


Cheers trev, will let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i go away for a few days and now theres queues and everything  somebodys popular trev :wink:

i need advice on what clay bar to by trev - cars covered in tar spots 
also what washing stuff is best for using on the snowfoam lance? gettin a new one from screwfix on order

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i go away for a few days and now theres queues and everything  somebodys popular trev :wink:
> 
> i need advice on what clay bar to by trev - cars covered in tar spots
> also what washing stuff is best for using on the snowfoam lance? gettin a new one from screwfix on order
> ...


Hi Darron never used a foam lance i feel its a waste of time tbh (only my opinion don't shoot me down if flames :wink: )
go onto poorboys site the have some good priced clay-bars, just give your car a wash with johnson's baby bath works a treat mate


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Trev,

Hope your good at getting rid of scratches mate, car got hit by a branch that had fallen off a tree as I was doing 50 round the slip road coming off the motorway heading down to the Sky building. :x It hit the windscreen first and then bounced onto the roof....crapped myself! :lol: thought it was a tree trunk with the noise it made!

It's quite light so should hopefully buff out, dont know if you can see it well in the pic


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Duffy 
Gutted for you Lee, would of cr***d myself as well if that happened to mine, if its not too deep it should come out ok.
can you feel it with your nail if so it will be too deep to polish out, will have a look at it on Saturday hope it comes out 
got your request and confirmed it


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Hi Duffy
> Gutted for you Lee, would of cr***d myself as well if that happened to mine, if its not too deep it should come out ok.
> can you feel it with your nail if so it will be too deep to polish out, will have a look at it on Saturday hope it comes out
> got your request and confirmed it


unfortunately, I can feel it with my nail :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Duffy
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] will have a go at it mate and see if we can get most of it out if not the mates got a spray shop he might be able to blend it in we'll see on saturday Lee


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

What time you meeting at the 4th road bridge ? Going to be a real early start for us north easters.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> What time you meeting at the 4th road bridge ? Going to be a real early start for us north easters.


Great news your going to make it Malcolm, It takes round about an hour from the bridge to Crieff will get all the info for you If your going to be a wee bit later arriving we could always keep your spaces, don't want you traveling through the night :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah looks i can make it.  so you meeting about 9 at the bridge ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Yeah looks i can make it.  so you meeting about 9 at the bridge ?


It's roughly 2 1/2 hours from our place to Trev's


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers andrew, shame you cant make it.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Few pictures of Trev's hard work after giving my car a good going over pre Crieff. Top work fella and much appreciated


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The bridge will be fine mate and 09:00 spot on  Duffy mentioned about the car park at the park&ride slip road, if you take the first slip road after the bridge, at the roundabout take the 4th exit to inverkeithing you'll see the signs for the car park ( park & ride) we will meet you there  you have my mobile number give me a call when your on the bridge and we will look out for you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Few pictures of Trev's hard work after giving my car a good going over pre Crieff. Top work fella and much appreciated


no problem Lee you done most of the hard work will send you the link for that polisher had a read about the halford's one stay well clear of it Lee  there's a section on detailing world about it better keeping your money for a good one,
heres some i took


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Cheers Trev, if you can ping the link through that would be great. Seen a Meguiars G220 - Complete Sonus Kit which looks not bad. Thoughts?

Wul, happy to practise on yours mate before Crieff, promise i'd be gentle! :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

even the snow cant keep you lot away from cleaning your cars :lol:

i was freezin my arse off watchin so called football :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> even the snow cant keep you lot away from cleaning your cars :lol:
> 
> i was freezin my arse off watchin so called football :roll:


 :lol: freezing cold *AND* getting humped by The Pars [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

well iv just got back from trevs and a few hours polishing the car,a massive thank you to trev for all the help,hard work and advice that i received from him today.id love to show you pics,but being the empty headed loon i am i forgot to take any and woo and behold when i got home its pissing of rain.must say trev has done a fantastic job and im chuffed to bits


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> even the snow cant keep you lot away from cleaning your cars :lol:
> 
> i was freezin my arse off watchin so called football :roll:


if it any consolation daz i will say the best team got beat


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> well iv just got back from trevs and a few hours polishing the car,a massive thank you to trev for all the help,hard work and advice that i received from him today.id love to show you pics,but being the empty headed loon i am i forgot to take any and woo and behold when i got home its pissing of rain.must say trev has done a fantastic job and im chuffed to bits


 cheers wul
here's some pictures


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

wul said:


> well iv just got back from trevs and a few hours polishing the car,a massive thank you to trev for all the help,hard work and advice that i received from him today.id love to show you pics,but being the empty headed loon i am i forgot to take any and woo and behold when i got home its pissing of rain.must say trev has done a fantastic job and im chuffed to bits


Wul, car is looking very tidy mate, trev has worked his magic on yours as well. Again trev thanks for doing mine yesterday mate.

Mines is a bit dirty again now though Trev, when can you do it again? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > well iv just got back from trevs and a few hours polishing the car,a massive thank you to trev for all the help,hard work and advice that i received from him today.id love to show you pics,but being the empty headed loon i am i forgot to take any and woo and behold when i got home its pissing of rain.must say trev has done a fantastic job and im chuffed to bits
> ...


Bugger off mate :wink: you'll manage your self once you get your polisher  wul's after one as well if theres any more of you guys wanting one you might get a group buy going :lol: 
glad you guys like the finish, and it was a good weekend meeting up


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

those first 2 pics look amazing


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> those first 2 pics look amazing


 :lol: :lol: that was the side i done


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wul, I've been speaking to Essport on the Meguiars g220 complete sonsa kit, he's checking prices but thinks it will be £190ish and he should have them pre Crieff for a final polish.

Added bonus as well that kit comes with the Trev seal of approval! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

]Wul said:


> "cleanyourcar" has them for £189 thats with the pads and polish what are you getting with Essport i take it thats Essport in Dunfermline you've spoken too mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

that's good then as long as you get your extras you can come down and do mine then :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

> trev said:
> 
> 
> > that's good then as long as you get your extras you can come down and do mine then :lol:
> ...


  *Mind me to keep my mouth shut* :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys everyone ready for this event i know i am  just need to get time and places sorted out and were we all want to meet up, so any ideas are welcome


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

7 kings in dunfermline sat nyt around half 7 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> 7 kings in dunfermline sat nyt around half 7 [smiley=cheers.gif]


 :lol: will get evelyn to pick you up you'll no be in any state to drive on sunday morning :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ive got loads to do  ill be ready though :roll: ill get it cleaned at least haha
still gotta sort the grill/number plate and lower it again 

trev could you bring along the strut caps for me and ill just pop them on when im over? how much as well please 

darron


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ive got loads to do  ill be ready though :roll: ill get it cleaned at least haha
> still gotta sort the grill/number plate and lower it again
> 
> trev could you bring along the strut caps for me and ill just pop them on when im over? how much as well please
> ...


 What's up with your grill Darron ? Looked ok at the karting


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

aye its fine, ive just got a spare in the garage so i can mount the numberplate on it properly. just trying to get the bolts to set in the grill in the correct place is a tad tricky :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you'll manage no problem


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

aye hopefully :lol:

where we all meeting up?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrr!

Was hoping to be all nice and shiney next weekend....only to discover today that some *******d has scuffed the rear bumper [smiley=argue.gif] .....nae a happy bunny :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

For goodness sake bet you would kill the git that done it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sunny morning in Limekilns time to get started poilishing for next weekend what's the betting it rains before 14:00
So if you don't hear from me on here you know what am up to


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: its bloody freezin out today trev, your off your head. im gonna try doing mine tomorro so it will probably rain :lol:

Hev thats a shame...hope you can get it sorted

Darron


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, this was my days work...

The scuff left by the phantom driver isn't as bad as it looked last night, but definitely scuffed with some broken paint

"Fred", as Hev has named him has been jetwashed, foamed, handwash, clayed, wheels cleaned, panels wiped down with IPA, one coat of Dodo...and now I'm knackered

I'll no let Hev drive it this week ! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Looking good Peter  was hoping to get mine done but got called out  looks like am going to be showed up at the meet 
If you still have some scratches left I've got some good stuff will bring it up next week if you need it


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool

The exhaust tips came up a treat too, after using some Autosol and something called Barkeepers Friend . The RS exhaust tips are big enough to lose your hands in


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:



> The RS exhaust tips are big enough to lose your hands in


if you get a hold of the git that done your bumper stick their head up it then, and give it a good rev :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol:

Just been on the web looking for Swissvax...my old tub of their "cheapest" stuff is now finished...forgotten how bloody expensive their stuff is


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just been on the web looking for Swissvax...my old tub of their "cheapest" stuff is now finished...forgotten how bloody expensive their stuff is


Reassuringly expensive. :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd like Best of Show, but at £160, that is shocking!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> I'd like Best of Show, but at £160, that is shocking!


But it'll last forever, how much did you spend on the car ? :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Too much, even with the discount  :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Swissvax is Over priced for what it's worth in my opinion, it's just a good paint cleaner you need to get yourself


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I have Dodo Blue Velvet at the moment, along with their paint cleaner

http://www.monzacarcare.com/waxes-1/dod ... ard-wax/0/

It's good and durable, but a bit of a hassle to apply being a hard wax


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Peter do you not get the dodo soft wax ? I had it for the silver TT found the hard wax was better done in the warm weather when it melted down a bit  
Dodo lite prime is a good clear wee tip for you if you have a polisher give the car a good buff up before you put on the wax you get a great shine


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Aye, I'd prefer a soft wax next time - much easier to work

I do have a Megs G220 dual action polisher as well, but didn't have time to get it all set up today


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Going to have to drop out of this. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just realised its the same day as first gran prix. Alrady had arrngements to watch it with a few mates. Sorry to miss this as it sounded a good day out.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

* 
Names attending 
Trev & Evelyn
DzTT
Peter & Hev
Abe
Bimline
Wul.... as alcohol has been mentioned 
Blackers
Jimmyf
Duffy
weebeasttie
Macd5
genie_v1
SalTTy 
Malcolm (new member with a cracking MK1)  
*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> Going to have to drop out of this. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just realised its the same day as first gran prix. Alrady had arrngements to watch it with a few mates. Sorry to miss this as it sounded a good day out.


no problem going to watch it myself before heading off


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

* 
Names attending 
Trev & Evelyn
DzTT
Peter & Hev
Abe
Bimline
Wul.... as alcohol has been mentioned 
Blackers
Jimmyf
Duffy
weebeasttie
Macd5
genie_v1
SalTTy 
Malcolm (new member with a cracking MK1) :wink: 
*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

catching up with you guy's got the roof cleaned & polished  got six days to do the rest, that's if the weather holds up 

as you know Malstt has pulled out due to double booking himself :lol: & i dont know if Keith is going to make it as its a fair bit to come up himself for the day,but fingers crossed he'll make it' for the rest of us could you post up which way you'll be heading through so we can make some sort of convoy 

From the fife side it should be.
*Blackers 
genie_v1
Wul
Duffy 
Trev
Macd5
Darron
*

Dollar
*Malcolm 
*
Aberdeen Area
*Hev & Peter*


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill probably swing over your way and meet you lot and head up. its about the same time which ever way i go


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ill probably swing over your way and meet you lot and head up. its about the same time which ever way i go


good lad  will get your caps fitted before we head off


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Trev

How easy to mod an R8 oil cap to fit correctly?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Trev
> 
> How easy to mod an R8 oil cap to fit correctly?


 Hi Peter
There's a wee bit of cutting once you split the cap in half don't buy one I bought one off of James and done the modifications to it but changed my mind about fitting it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > ill probably swing over your way and meet you lot and head up. its about the same time which ever way i go
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

phope said:


> Trev
> 
> How easy to mod an R8 oil cap to fit correctly?


I've got one on my RS and it needed reducing in overall height as well as altering for the correct orientation. The cover around the cap on the RS is shallower than on others; if you don't reduce the height the cap sticks up too high - at least that was my opinion.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Trev
> ...


I have one here that I bought ages ago...swap ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


  if Brian had to reduce the hight as well i might need to do some more adjustments will see you up at Crieff and see what it looks like if its needing reduced we can call Brian for help :lol: :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Trev, I'll be heading from M74, via Stirling to Dunblane then off at Greenloaningto Crieff so Iooks like I be the lone ranger  Planning to be their for 10 so as long as you keep me a space


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Jimmy
Shame your traveling on your Todd but we'll make up for that when we meet up  
We'll save you a space don't worry


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Just looking at the map again Trev, depending on what route you go in and timing, could maybe catch you lot just south of Creiff and go in together - II'll be coming up A822 - Maybe swap mobile nos. before then 8)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know the way trev so don't be buggering off without me :roll: :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: we will catch you at baxters in kelty wul do you know how to get there :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha I hope so :lol: I myt be at the girls sat nyt so I myt get ye at the bridge.on another note,where's Lee he's no been on in yonks.has he fell oot with us ?????


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Better just head for my bit Wul malstt is not going to make it and I've never heard from Keith only two coming across the bridge is blackers & genie once everyone let's me know where they are coming from will get a place sorted out mate


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Looking forward to this  
Remember its clock change day, so early to bed. 

Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Looking forward to this
> Remember its clock change day, so early to bed.
> 
> Martin


Lucky you mentioned that Martin would of slept in :lol: 3 Days to go


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

> Hi guys
> Just recived a email from Alistair of Audi-sport he has our site sorted out and if we can be there for 10 there will still be bacon rolls left for us
> So could you confirm that you can make on Sunday as other clubs are looking for parking, don't want us guys split up
> Cheers trev
> ...


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Confirmed


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Confirmed


glad of that wouldn't be the same without you :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

confirmed 8)

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed
> ...


Aw honey :-*


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

confirmed dear !.......... :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: Steady guys evelyn reads this she might think am on the turn  
all updated so far 

*Names attending 
Trev & Evelyn...confirmed
DzTT & Zoe......confirmed
Peter & Hev.....confirmed
Abe................confirmed
Bimline
Wul............ confirmed
Blackers........confirmed
Jimmyf.........confirmed
Duffy...........confirmed
weebeasttie
Macd5..........confirmed
genie_v1 & Nicola...confirmed
SalTTy 
Malcolm *


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Confirmed Trev 

Looking forward to it, what time should we be at your place?


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

ye i will b there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers guys list updated  
James wanting to make a move from here about 9am


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Confirmed! zoe is comin alonng with me as well. will i just get you lot at baxters with wul?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Confirmed! zoe is comin alonng with me as well. will i just get you lot at baxters with wul?


Not sure if Wul was heading down to my bit cause he's going to be at his girls house will wait and see what he's up to Darron


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Nae bother. ill get you lot at either place, both are on route anyway


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So what time are we aiming to be there?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> So what time are we aiming to be there?
> 
> Hev x


Trying to be there for 10 am Hev will keep you a slot and a bacon roll


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im almost ready now :roll: got the coilover sorted. got a rattling exhaust but ill just turn the music up so you cant hear it :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Iv done nowt yet need tae wash it efter the footie tomo


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im not going to the footie...can watch it again after last week :lol: :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be through in Crieff early on Sunday, and more than likely i'll be in the A3 - see you all there!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good news mate as long as you can make it 

Recived a email from Alistair last night are we going to have a meal in the event if so we can pre book the meal here's the mail I got

Hey trev, just a quick one.....

dunno about your boys but some of the clubs have a get together over lunch. Youl get a flyer with 20% off anyways but if theres a few of you ie the quatrro club have lunch for about 10, its best to pop up to the restaurant and pre book in the morning with a list of what folk want, means you can rock up at say 1pm and sit done no queue!! result!!

need any help just grab me when u get there

AL


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

updated so far  great response to this guys as always thanks 

*Names attending 
Trev & Evelyn...confirmed
DzTT & Zoe......confirmed
Peter & Hev.....confirmed
Abe................confirmed
Bimline
Wul............ confirmed
Blackers........confirmed
Jimmyf.........confirmed
Duffy...........confirmed
weebeasttie
Macd5..........confirmed
genie_v1 & Nicola...confirmed
SalTTy 
Malcolm *


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Good news mate as long as you can make it
> 
> Recived a email from Alistair last night are we going to have a meal in the event if so we can pre book the meal here's the mail I got
> 
> ...


We'll go with the flow..... 

Hev x


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

So where hav we to meet up for the convoy up and what time


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

mmm food :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> So where hav we to meet up for the convoy up and what time


Hi macd5
What why are you heading up to crieff mate ? We are leaving Limekilns about 09:00am

pm sent macd5


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We are meeting up with some others at Mcdonalds Forfar at 815 am


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill see you before 9 trev, we'll leave at the back of 8 so were there in plenty time :roll:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Trev I,ll be at your place for 9,remember the clocks go forward peeps


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok Lad's, thats me just in from work hope there's no more call outs [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Alistair was on and said there is 35 cars meeting up at Stirling  and wondered if we wanted to meet up with them thought better we made our own way up  in our own wee convoy see you all the morra i'll be up all night giving the car a clean :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Just got back home to Edinburgh, Addie busy doing Maths homework and I'm having a nice cup of tea.

We had a great day, excellent company, wonderful weather, inspiring scenery (especially the drive by the lochs) and an interesting and varied mix of Audi's.

And one of us won the best modern Audi, with a very smart Misano Red and Black QS, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks for organising this Trev, much appreciated 

Looking forward to seeing some of you at Easter

Cheers
James (blackers)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Pity I missed this...have spent the day with manflu and sneezing/spluttering :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

A few snaps from today

On the way there, sunshine after the mist









VIP TT area









Giant Grouse



























Looks familiar Trev?!?









A smart RS - good colour choice









The winner


























A brace of RS2s









On the way home, snow still on the hills


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

Great day out at Crieff

Met loads of very nice friendly people and viewed some lovely motors.

At one point I think I counted 12 TT's all in a row.

Will have to make a note to clean and polish mine before next time I meet with you guys again.

Great day and my daughter loved it too.

Thanks

Brian & Madison


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Hi Folks*
Cheers for a great day out at the grouse meeting from myself & Evelyn, pleasure to meet up with old friends and new  and hope to see you all again at the next meet, not long home and will post up some pictures once ive downloaded them.

Ps am sure someone switched the car of the day award :lol: well done fella you done us proud from winning ( what was your prize :wink: )

@ Brian sorry we left without seeing you off  thanks a lot for coming down from Brechin and had a safe journey home  
bet your daughter fell asleep on the way home  hope to see you next time cheers again trev & evelyn


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Fab day had by all.....phope is still drowning in boggies so just as well he stayed at home!

See ya all at Easter weekend :wink:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*CHEAT* :wink: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks trev and daz for making today's meet happen,good weather made a great day very enjoyable.brilliant to meet everyone today,new friends and old.unfortunately tho I must say today if anything has only dragged me towards the dark side (mk2) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] now I just need the lotto win


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looked like a real good day, shame i couldnt make it. Nice weather as well. 8)


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

A great day out with a great bunch of guys (and gals), and a fantastic location 

Trev, A pity there was such a strong wind blowing from the west or the ticket might have remained on your windscreen :lol:

I dedicate your my prize to you but I know deep down your happy with your key ring 

It was a bottle of Audi TT Grouse and an Audi jacket which will be forthcoming as the one they had was a small - couldn't have been meant for you either 

Oh and by the way, it didn't stop there.............my luck was in...........I won an Audi polo shirt in the raffle :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> A great day out with a great bunch of guys (and gals), and a fantastic location
> 
> Trev, A pity there was such a strong wind blowing from the west or the ticket might have remained on your windscreen :lol:
> 
> ...


Bloody hell jimmy you want to be buying a lotto ticket


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done jimmy  fair pleased for you send us all a copy of your next lotto numbers :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all - thanks for a great day (particurly Trev & Evelyn for organising), and a fine turn-out. The convoy was memorable and the weather helped Trevs car look better than ever.

Great hospitality and it was good to chat with folks who shared the passion and interest. Am looking forward to catching up again- perhaps @ Easter

Just a few from my camera -













































When I left I took a shot of a Garage which is just slightly more run down than my own 









Well done Jim - QS did look very well prepared - the sun was definately shining on you today...........









Cheers all - see you soon
Martin


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

cheers for a fun first day out will come to more


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Was a good day out and good to catch up with old faces and meet some new ones too.
We left and headed to callander as Zoe was wanting to do some shopping and i was wanting a chippie :lol: 
Ill get pics up later tonite when i get finished work.

Ill see some of you at Easter.

Darron & Zoe


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

some pics:
The winner

































































Dazz


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Trev,

Thanks to you and Evelyn for organising the day. I have some pics but not sure how to upload them, can you advise?

Also very interested in equiping the engine bay with the accessories.

Gordon & Mary


----------



## robertb (Sep 2, 2010)

A big thank you to Trev, Ev, Hev & the team for a great day out. My first meeting and the welcome from you guys was awsome. Promise to wash the car before the Easter gathering !

Rob & Jean from Dunblane.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

LeoTTC said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Thanks to you and Evelyn for organising the day. I have some pics but not sure how to upload them, can you advise?
> 
> ...


Get yourself a photobucket account or similar then upload the pics from your PC to photobucket. Then click on the picture and copy the IMG code, usually at the bottom of the list. back on the TT forum and click Img box when your posting and paste the photobucket IMG code in







then delete the







.

that should be it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> A big thank you to Trev, Ev, Hev & the team for a great day out. My first meeting and the welcome from you guys was awsome. Promise to wash the car before the Easter gathering !
> 
> Rob & Jean from Dunblane.


Hi Rob & Jean
Glad you both made it through to Crieff, and enjoyed the coffee stop a Dobbies :lol: 
Hope to see you up at the Easter meet if you look at the events section you'll see the Easter thread near the top, post up and get to know some more members see you both later 

Trev & Evie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

LeoTTC said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Thanks to you and Evelyn for organising the day. I have some pics but not sure how to upload them, can you advise?
> 
> ...


Hi Gordon & Mary
cheers for that  hope to see you at the next one, got the order sent in for the engine stuff Gordon 
might take a couple of weeks but will let you know when i get them 

as for your pictures as Darron said get Google photobucket it's free, and open an account, download your pictures into photobucket and the ones you want to put on the forum click on the bottom link it will say copied go to the forum and right click on the forum page and click on paste thats it done Gordon any problems let me know 
have sent you a p/m (look in your message box at the top of the page 

cheers trev & evie


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Trev & Darren,

Many thanks for the info re the pics. Hopefully they will load up! 

Cheers

Gordon
































































http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd451/Gordon_Stuart/_3270828.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd451/Gordon_Stuart/_3270778.jpg


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done Gordon some good shots there


----------

